# Cabo San Lucas knit shops and or KPers



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Leaving for Cabo 2/1 for 6 days. We love it there. Anyone know of knitting or needlework shops or are there any KPers there that would like to meet. Thanks


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm going to be watching this!! I'm going to Cabo March 31st -- can't WAIT


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That's interesting!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been to Mexico dozens of times and never saw a knit shop, even in Mexico City. I speak enough broken Spanish to learn that yarn is sold at the mercados (open markets). Learned this from a Wal-Mart employee in PV when I showed her my bi-linqual Red Heart label. I was so desperate for yarn that I bought some from a booth in a tourist shopping area near the dock. The lady from whom I bought it appeared to be a little confused that someone would want to buy raw materials rather than the finished product, but she sold it to me anyway.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

margoc said:


> I'm going to be watching this!! I'm going to Cabo March 31st -- can't WAIT


Be careful there, the Zika virus is also there, check up on it.
Marly


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

To old to get pg so not worried this is our 5th trip to cabo


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

carriemae said:


> To old to get pg so not worried this is our 5th trip to cabo


There are lots of advantages to being too old to get PG, aren't there?


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

aljellie said:


> There are lots of advantages to being too old to get PG, aren't there?


Me too LOL.
This will be our first year not going to Cabo (actually stay in San Jose del Cabo). WE have been going there for 29 years for 6 weeks at a time. Finally last year I got bored, so now not going this year, instead have booked a Caribbean cruise (right with the mosquitos).celebrating our 50th wedding anniv.
I was worried because my Son & his fiancee will be staying with us just before we leave while their house is being built and I worried about me bringing the virus home as she has been trying to get pregnant for a couple years now, but have investigated it all and I cant give it to her unless a mosquito bites me just before I come home and any type of mosquito bites me here at home and that same mosquito bites her, then yes she can get it. No mosquitoes here this time of year, so no harm there.
Marlster


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

carriemae said:


> Leaving for Cabo 2/1 for 6 days. We love it there. Anyone know of knitting or needlework shops or are there any KPers there that would like to meet. Thanks


I have bought yarn in the grocery store called Mega in San Jose del Cabo over the years, nothing exciting though, no need for yarn there, too hot. You might check WalMart in Cabo.
Marlster


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Just got back from San Jose - Zacatito on the 29th and saw no yarn at Wal-Mart there nor in Cabo itself. Had found some yarn about 4 years ago in a small hole in the wall shop in San Jose Del Cabo but have tried to find it again several times since and it is gone. It had very small supply as it was even then. Wish you good luck and if you find some place there please tell us.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

nitcronut said:


> Just got back from San Jose - Zacatito on the 29th and saw no yarn at Wal-Mart there nor in Cabo itself. Had found some yarn about 4 years ago in a small hole in the wall shop in San Jose Del Cabo but have tried to find it again several times since and it is gone. It had very small supply as it was even then. Wish you good luck and if you find some place there please tell us.


Even when I saw it in Mega it was in a weird place in the store, kind of in with the kitchen, bath section, when you walk in the store go to the left and go up and down the short aisles.
Marly


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

nitcronut said:


> Just got back from San Jose - Zacatito on the 29th and saw no yarn at Wal-Mart there nor in Cabo itself. Had found some yarn about 4 years ago in a small hole in the wall shop in San Jose Del Cabo but have tried to find it again several times since and it is gone. It had very small supply as it was even then. Wish you good luck and if you find some place there please tell us.


Where do you stay in San Jose?


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

I stay in Zacatito on the East Cape. It's part of the city of San Jose Del Cabo. My daughter owns Zac's Bar and Grill there. If your ever out there (it's real close to the beach) it has great food and cold beer. Perhaps we will run into each other out there some time. We can swap knitting stories. Look up their web page.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

nitcronut said:


> I stay in Zacatito on the East Cape. It's part of the city of San Jose Del Cabo. My daughter owns Zac's Bar and Grill there. If your ever out there (it's real close to the beach) it has great food and cold beer. Perhaps we will run into each other out there some time. We can swap knitting stories. Look up their web page.


I looked up the website and saw your daughter;s bar, does she live upstairs at the bar? Do you stay with her or have your own place. We normally stay in San Jose at a place called Mira Vista. My Brother owns a 2 bedroom on the beach at El ZAlate, the one we stay in is on the beach. WE have been going to San Jose for about 29 years, and we stay for 6 weeks, last year I got bored so this year we are going on a cruise to the Caribbean instead, mostly because of the dollar difference, we are Canadian and have to pay for everything in U.S. dollars YIKES. WE wont be going back there until our dollar gets better. At least the cruise was in canadian dollars.
Marly


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Am staying with her but not at the bar. The exchange was 17.
Have fun on your cruise.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

OOPs doubled up. 
We are having snow in our Valley today, kind of messes up my dish. Looks pretty tho.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Stopping at Cabo while on a cruise in March. I have been there many times before....all when on cruises so really haven't ventured from the dock too far inland. It is a pretty seaside town though I was wondering what there is to do and see there that draws people back year after year?

If you are looking for yarn in the Caribbean....it is about as scarce as it is in Mexico. If you happen to be going to Bermuda, I did find some in a crafts type shop in Hamilton and one other place.....might have been in the Bahamas but that was it.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

CharleenR said:


> Stopping at Cabo while on a cruise in March. I have been there many times before....all when on cruises so really haven't ventured from the dock too far inland. It is a pretty seaside town though I was wondering what there is to do and see there that draws people back year after year?
> 
> If you are looking for yarn in the Caribbean....it is about as scarce as it is in Mexico. If you happen to be going to Bermuda, I did find some in a crafts type shop in Hamilton and one other place.....might have been in the Bahamas but that was it.


Just the heat, being dry heat, not humid, that is what we like about it. I am sure there are a few excursions through the ship and also when you get off the ship there are mexicans telling you about their excursions, all has to do mostly with water activities. The small town of San Jose is even nicer than Cabo, you can take a bus there or maybe there is a tour going there through the ship. We hardly ever go to Cabo as we always stay in San Jose and the shopping there has better prices than Cabo. As soon as a cruise ship comes into the harbour all the prices in Cabo go up.
Not going to Bermuda


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Have a lot of fun Bermuda. I will be going back to Cabo on the 2nd of March and will stay around there till about 3-23/24.
Yes it is the weather that draws so many people there. Snow birds from Canada will spend their entire winter there because of it.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

nitcronut said:


> Have a lot of fun Bermuda. I will be going back to Cabo on the 2nd of March and will stay around there till about 3-23/24.
> Yes it is the weather that draws so many people there. Snow birds from Canada will spend their entire winter there because of it.


Not so much this year with the Canadian dollar being so bad, all the rentals, etc. there are in U.S. dollars, that is another reason we didn't go back this year for 6 weeks, the condo & car were in U.S. dollars, it is fine for food, etc. we pay pesos, but there in no way we will pay that terrible money exchange rate, they can keep it. I have read a lot of Canadians will betravelling more within Canada this year. Even on our cruise the cruise itself was in Canadian dollars, airline U.S. and overnight hotel in Ft. Lauderdale U.S. that was bad enough.
Marly


----------

